# AluBook 12" Rev.C - Dézonage ?



## lepseudoquetutentapes (15 Octobre 2004)

Hello.

L'Apple Store a expédié ce matin même mon PowerBook 12", à la carte, et tout neuf.

Seulement, après moultes recherches sur le dézonage de son lecteur, je n'ai rien trouvé.

J'ai juste vu que Mplayer et VLC passaient, parfois seulement, les DVD hors Z2.

Etant friand de Z1, je commence à avoir très peur.

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de dézoner le lecteur ? Ou est-ce que les players cités plus haut marcheront sans encombre ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## TheraBylerm (15 Octobre 2004)

C'est une bonne question !! A laquelle je suis encore incapable de répondre, pourtant, je cherche. Je pose donc la même question à propos de mon PowerBook 15"2 que j'ai reçu il y a quelques jours... Peut on dezonner son lecteur DVD ?


----------



## mercutio (15 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour, va chercher le logiciel "videolan client" pour OSX, il est multizone. 

Pas besoin de patcher ton lecteur. En plus il lit les divx

c'est pas cool ça ??


----------



## doojay (15 Octobre 2004)

tu trouveras certainement ton bonheur ici (attention suis bien toutes les indications et les étapes):
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/dossiers/dezonage/index.html
dezonner le lecteur fait sauter la garantie sauf si tu réinstalles le firmawre d'origine avant d'envoyer ta machine en garantie si tu as un probléme autre.
Enjoy!


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (15 Octobre 2004)

Merci beaucoup. Je regarderais tout cela, dès réception de mon bébé :love:


----------



## doojay (15 Octobre 2004)

tiens au courant quand tu auras fais les manips, tu reçois quand?


----------



## TheraBylerm (15 Octobre 2004)

Je sens que moi, je ne vais pas me risquer dans les manips -pas assez bon pour ça... installer un logiciel, c'est quand même plus simple. Donc, vamos pour VLC !


----------



## doojay (15 Octobre 2004)

il n'y a pas de manip ce n'est que "l'instalation d'un logiciel" qui "flash" le firmware d'origine du lecteur c'est tout aucune technique la dedans


----------



## Memnoch (16 Octobre 2004)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que moi, je ne vais pas me risquer dans les manips -pas assez bon pour ça... installer un logiciel, c'est quand même plus simple. Donc, vamos pour VLC !


Oui je suis d'accord avec toi. Par contre selon le dossier ci dessus, le problème de ces logiciels seraient qu'ils bloquent sur la dernière zone choisie au bout de cinq changements. Et là c'est moyen :/


----------



## doojay (16 Octobre 2004)

cela bloque après 5 changement seulement si tu ne flash pas le player sinon si tu le flash tu te sert du logiciel region X http://xvi.rpc1.org/ et la plus de probleme, tous mes ordi ont été flashé en 2mn et aucun probleme depuis. Après toute les personnes sont libres de faire ce qu'elles veulent heureusement. Sinon vls est très bien et mplayer également


----------



## doojay (16 Octobre 2004)

pardon, VLC http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## TheraBylerm (16 Octobre 2004)

Memnoch a dit:
			
		

> le problème de ces logiciels seraient qu'ils bloquent sur la dernière zone choisie au bout de cinq changements. Et là c'est moyen :/


T'es sur ? Ca veut dire que si j'utilise VLC 5 fois avec un DVD zone 1, mon lecteur DVD restera en zone 1 ?


----------



## doojay (16 Octobre 2004)

vlc est un logiciel qui peut lire un certain nombre de formats video ou plutot qui les decode donc mê^mê si tu n'as pas dezonné ton lecteur il n'y a aucun probléme n'oublie pas une chose dans les préfèrences cd et dvd de "préferences systeme" de mettre à : "à l'insertion d'un dvd video" : ignorer et voilà après il n'y a pas deproblème.


----------



## TheraBylerm (16 Octobre 2004)

OK !!!! Ca me rassure !


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (18 Octobre 2004)

J'aurais dû l'avoir aujourd'hui. Mais l'Apple Store vient de m'informer d'un retard. Du coup, il est parti aujourd'hui, au lieu du 15. Pas content 

Mais aucun soucis. Je vous tiendrais au courant


----------



## prodartist (18 Octobre 2004)

bonjour,

tu peux dezoner ton lecteur sans aucuns problème, le mien est dezoné et débridé
tu jeter un oeuil la dessus  http://www.dvddezone.net/

++ damien


----------



## TheraBylerm (19 Octobre 2004)

Oui, oui... le dezonnage marche, du moment pour l'instant !


----------



## doojay (20 Octobre 2004)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui... le dezonnage marche, du moment pour l'instant !


Tu as fait quoi alors??


----------



## TheraBylerm (20 Octobre 2004)

J'ai suivi ton conseil, doojay... ! J'utilise VLC !! Mais en fait, ça ne semble pas marcher avec tous les DVD zone1... bizar, hein ?!

Sinon, ça marche quand même super bien


----------



## Sebang (20 Octobre 2004)

VLC ne marche effectivement pas avec tout les DVD. C'est bien pour ça que ça me tarde que quelqu'un nous sorte ce firmware (mac) qui nous permettra enfin de regarder correctement absolument tout les films sur nos chers PB.  (et éventuellement débrider la gravure de DVD-Ram, j'en ai quelqu'uns de 9.4go qui n'attendent que ça !  )


----------



## doojay (20 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Dedalus (30 Octobre 2004)

Sinon on peut aussi faire une copie du DVD zone 1, soit en multizone soit (c'est plus légal) en zone 2. Je le fais systématiquement pour des films "cinéphiles", qui le plus souvent ne dépassent pas 4 Go, donc pas de perte de qualité, et dont il n'existe pas de version zone 2. C'est le cas, curieusement, de classiques du cinéma anglais, en particulier des films de Michael Powell, que je commande en Floride.
je précise qu'il ne s'agit pas de voir indûment des films récents avant leur date de sortie euroépenne, mais de pouvoir voir tout simplement des films plutôt anciens non édités en Europe ou encore non édités en version originale (on n'est pas obligé d'apprécier les vf).


----------



## florine (22 Novembre 2004)

salut a tous,

Bon j'ai bien tout lu les messages mais j'ai quand meme quelques probleme pour lire des dvd Zone 1 (avec un ibook G4 933MHz)

Que je vous explique...:

J'ai essayer avec mplayer mais ca marche pas, je me suis donc rabattue sur vlc mais toujours rien et pour finir j'ai chargé la toute derniere version de vlc en pensant que ca marcherait mais non  

Donc il ne me reste plus qu'a dezoner mon lecteur non???

J'ai chargé region X mais quand je le lance le message suivant s'affiche:
 verifier que votre lecteur dvd est bien dezoné (RPC-1)
sinon il sera definitivement bloqué apres quelques changements

Region X necessite l'utilisation d'un lecteur dvd dezoné.....

Donc qu'est ce qu'il faut que j'installle pour dézoner et ou je peut trouver tout ca????
 

Merci d'avance de m'aider car la je rame vraiment...


----------



## doojay (22 Novembre 2004)

florine a dit:
			
		

> ...J'ai essayer avec mplayer mais ca marche pas, je me suis donc rabattue sur vlc mais toujours rien et pour finir j'ai chargé la toute derniere version de vlc en pensant que ca marcherait mais non
> 
> Donc il ne me reste plus qu'a dezoner mon lecteur non???
> 
> ...


Quand tu insere un dvd pour la première fois dans ton lecteur cela defini la zone de ce dernier par la suite tu peux effectuer trois changement de zone (il me semble que c'est trois) après c'est fini, tu ne peux plus rien changer, ton lecteur est bloqué sur la dernier changement et tu ne peux plus utiliser ni vlc ni mplayer. Combien de changement de zones as tu effectué?


----------



## doojay (22 Novembre 2004)

Oups quel goujat je fais  :rateau:  :casse: Bienvenue sur Macgénération!!!!!!


----------



## c123 (2 Décembre 2004)

Le site http://www.powerbook-fr.com/dossiers/dezonage/index.html (lien donne dans un autre thread) donne pleins d'infos  

  Malheureusement [font=Lucida Grande, Myriad Roman, Verdana]le lecteur combo [/font][font=Lucida Grande, Myriad Roman, Verdana]Matsushita [/font][font=Lucida Grande, Myriad Roman, Verdana]CW-8123 (dans mon AlBook 12" rev c) n'est pas encore dezonable  Et sans maj du firmware (en fait, sans firmware hacke) pas possible de bien lire les DVD+R et +RW (grace a mes disques +RW j'ai appris comment faire l'equivalent mac de CTRL+ALT+DELETE il y a deux jours).
[/font]


----------

